

Review my new web app: connecting people with similar goals to help each other - rxever

On our web app you can set your life goals, you can add obstacles to them and the community will help you solve them. 
You can ask specific questions and the community will again try to do their best to help you out.
We are also trying to connect you with people who have similar goals so you can help each other. 
And we reward users for being active in the community with giving more attention to their goals.<p>If you are interested in checking it out --&#62; http://www.targetgarden.com and the invitation key is: HNROCKS. Hope you like it!<p>We would greatly appreciate any feedback!
======
billturner
I realize you're just in beta right now, but it would be nice to see a little
more how the site works without having to sign up. The video is cute, but
doesn't really say much about how it all works.

Without seeing what's inside, I'm not sure what separates your site from
something like <http://43things.com/>

~~~
rxever
Thanks for checking it. We indeed are in beta right now and you are correct
with the sign up part. We actually had it first made in a way that you could
check it out without having to sign up. But because if you went in without
signing up the two widgets (the badges and timeline) were missing and we
thought the user experience would be better with them. But if you're still
interested in checking it out without having to sign up go to:
www.targetgarden.com/explore directly. It still works.

What we hope will separate us from other sites, like the one you mentioned, is
collaborative work on your life goals.

We are trying to set up the app in the way that the users will be stimulated
to help each other with their life goals. The more positive feedback your
answers or solutions to other peoples goals get, the more traction your own
goals get. How? Well for now you appear in the users who helped section(now
there is just one user:) more often and you also appear with the profile of
every user that you gave help to.

Have fun! Roq

------
imrehg
It's broken on Chrome, Firefox works okay.

~~~
rxever
Thank you for letting us know, we'll check it out.

------
rxever
clickable link: <http://www.targetgarden.com/>

